# Retrofitting climate control panel on Tiguan/Golf 6/Scirocco/Passat 3C



## HeRakLeIoN (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi All 

I'm just new to this forum and found this topic through my search on google. 

I have a 2010 Tiguan ( non heated seats ) with climate control panel coded 1K0 907 044 XX ( don't know the XX part but i know that it is climatronic ) and want to change it to 5K0 907 044 AJ ( i have to get AJ, BC or BS because i don't have heated seats ) 

Top two photos on the link below shows the photos of both. My panel is the one on the left and i want to change it to the one on the right. 

http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_3087...81/key_/tm.htm 

My question is; 

Will this retrofit work as plug'n play or will i need any coding after the change? 

Any help is appreciable. Thanks in advance.


----------

